
An algorithm can predict human behavior better than humans - bootload
http://qz.com/527008/an-algorithm-can-predict-human-behavior-better-than-humans/
======
bootload
Algorythm is described here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10441812](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10441812)

